# NAA mini revolver?



## mach136 (Jul 30, 2009)

anyone know how to put one of these back together?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 30, 2009)

You have the manual? If not you might be able to download it and it should have a parts listing that generally has a schematic you can work from. I took apart a Ruger Old Army and had to refer to the manual to put it back together. If you can't find anything else to help you out I'd be glad to meet somewhere between us and see what I can do with it. I have been thinking about getting a couple of the black powder versions for the fun of it.


----------



## contender* (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had a couple apart and can tell you the cylinder advance spring (#12 in the diagram) is a (EDITED)booger to get back in there..... I had to order me a couple the last time I did one because those little suckers fly outa there and you can't findem.

Here's the diagram;
http://www.naaminis.com/magparts.html


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 30, 2009)

contender* said:


> I've had a couple apart and can tell you the cylinder advance spring (#12 in the diagram) is a booger to get back in there..... I had to order me a couple the last time I did one because those little suckers fly outa there and you can't findem.
> 
> Here's the diagram;
> http://www.naaminis.com/magparts.html



Good diagram...but to the OP: WHY did you take it apart????


----------



## contender* (Jul 30, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Good diagram...but to the OP: WHY did you take it apart????



Not sure about mach136 but I had to take one of mine apart to replace the cylinder advance pawl. It seems that if you carry one in your front pocket and then "play" with the hammer to the point of advancing the cylinder you can wear the pawl out... Yah, I know,
The second time was to lighten the trigger pull on one that had about a 10 pound trigger.


----------



## mach136 (Jul 30, 2009)

the mainspring was a little weak so 1 out of 10 tries a shot would go off. I could see the indents on the round from the hammer but no boom. i just have trouble putting the main spring in. mine doesnt have that slot to put the main spring into, so im very confused.


----------



## mach136 (Jul 30, 2009)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, if anyone wants some cash and knows how to put one of these back together, pm me with a price. nothing too much cause then i might as well go to a gunsmith.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 31, 2009)

Mach I honestly do not have any experience with that firearm but if you don't mind the drive I would be glad to give it a shot, on vacation until about thrusday if you dont find someone else better qualified.


----------



## CAL (Jul 31, 2009)

Want to hear something funny?I took one apart that had a problem.I couldn't get it back together for nothing.Well I had two of the guns so I decided to take the other one apart to see how to put the first one back together!WRONG,now I had two of them apart and couldn't get either one back together.I ended up putting both in a box and returning them to the factory for assembly which they did and repaired the first one at no charge.


----------



## contender* (Jul 31, 2009)

Well you guys sure have made me feel better. When I was fiddling with mine I thought I must be some kind of dope, couldn't even get one of the dinky pistols together without having to get up from my bench, go outside and cuss and throw things..


----------



## mach136 (Jul 31, 2009)

CAL said:


> Want to hear something funny?I took one apart that had a problem.I couldn't get it back together for nothing.Well I had two of the guns so I decided to take the other one apart to see how to put the first one back together!WRONG,now I had two of them apart and couldn't get either one back together.I ended up putting both in a box and returning them to the factory for assembly which they did and repaired the first one at no charge.



oh god, that sucks hahaha. how long did that delivery take?


----------



## raw111 (Jul 31, 2009)

contender* said:


> Well you guys sure have made me feel better. When I was fiddling with mine I thought I must be some kind of dope, couldn't even get one of the dinky pistols together without having to get up from my bench, go outside and cuss and throw things..



I thought i was the only one having problems with that stupid spring. I'm glad to hear it is somewhat common.

rich


----------



## STRYCNINE (Jul 31, 2009)

I know a guy that sent his to the factory to have it re-assembled and they gave him new grips............no charge. I'd give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## CAL (Jul 31, 2009)

mach136 said:


> oh god, that sucks hahaha. how long did that delivery take?



I really can't remember but it wasn't very long.This is the only gun I have ever taken apart and couldn't put back together.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 31, 2009)

I took apart a Garand. Had done so several times before with no hassle but it had been awhile and I did it without looking closely at how it was assembled. Anyway I cleaned it really well and then stuck it back together and didn't do a function check. Headed out on a hunting trip with a buddy and as we pulled into a spot we spot a deer, he is telling me to hop out and shot the deer and I can't get the bolt back far enough to load the rifle. Turned out I had the follower in backwards. Just recently I took a Ruger Old Army apart a little more than I had ever done before and when I went to put it back I wasn't sure how a couple parts went so I just looked the manual up online I worked from there.

I can see how such a tiny revolver could be tough to get back together.


----------



## mach136 (Jul 31, 2009)

only problem i have right now is getting the main spring in... everything else kind've just fits in, but that mainspring is a doozy.

Question - when I ship it, do I have to go through an FFL? and for the return? ... looked at the website and it said reassembly cost 20$


----------



## mach136 (Jul 31, 2009)

so i can just use regular ole' fedex right?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 31, 2009)

mach136 said:


> so i can just use regular ole' fedex right?



yup...it's fine to ship handguns back to the manufacturer for repairs, etc.  They ship directly back to you as well!


----------



## mach136 (Jul 31, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> yup...it's fine to ship handguns back to the manufacturer for repairs, etc.  They ship directly back to you as well!



well thats good news. thank you everyone!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 1, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bill Mc (Aug 1, 2009)

> I can't get the bolt back far enough to load the rifle. Turned out I had the follower in backwards.



I'll fess up. I did the same thing with my Garrand. At first I wondered if they had sold me one of the .308 models. 

As for that NAA, I'll add it to the list of "leave well enough alone" On the list is the Ruger Mark III.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 1, 2009)

I want one of the NAA Companions and an Earl.


----------

